
Startup School: An Interview With Mark Zuckerberg - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/24/startup-school-an-interview-with-mark-zuckerberg/
======
human_v2
Maybe it's a moot point by now, but before facebook was around, there was
i2hub and connectU. The rumor was that Mark was a dev for the i2hub/connectu
team and he took the idea and made facebook. Because of the RIAA assault of
i2hub, connectU died with it, leaving Facebook to take all the fame and glory.
I also vaguely remember that this was settled quietly out of court.
Regardless, I think it's pretty shady. Maybe it was all just a rumor though.

------
jacquesm
from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

Please don't submit so many links at once that the new page is dominated by
your submissions.

